# Topics > Robotics > Sites about robots and AIs >  Tech Monitor AI, online media, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

techmonitor.ai

facebook.com/TechMonitorAI

twitter.com/techmonitorai

linkedin.com/company/techmonitorai

Editor In Chief - Pete Swabey

----------

